
Novena open laptop almost at $700k with 45 mins to go - mfincham
http://www.crowdsupply.com/kosagi/novena-open-laptop?45minutes
======
klkvsk
Why would anyone buy that computer? It's too expensive for enthusiasts and too
weak for doing real work on it. Not to mention its look and bulkiness.

~~~
onnoonno
By pure chance I just spoke to the guys who made it at Maker Faire. Very cool
project.

They told me they have the full system running with zero binary-only blobs. I
think that alone can be quite a selling point nowadays...

------
ggreer
The Novena laptop is a neat niche product, but I don't see it taking off, even
in a future version. For almost any task one wishes to accomplish, it's better
to build specialized hardware that interfaces with a standard laptop than to
build a custom laptop. I think a peripheral would have sold better.

------
sargun
It would be interesting to see if you can use the Myriad option to swap it for
a Ath9K, and use it as a WiFi card instead. I presume that the LM6002D is
going to be wired to the shared FPGA. It'd be neat to have a 100% open
firmware wireless card too.

------
ParadisoShlee
$701,845 raised with 280% funded..

Congratulations Bunnie and Xobs ;)

------
benatkin
Their fundraising site, Crowd Supply, seems like quite the underdog. Should I
root for them?

------
marknadal
Would somebody mind decoding the messages that flashed on the monitor behind
him at the end?

~~~
rebugger
Y3Jvd2RzdXBwbHkuY29tL25vdmVuYS1wdXp6bGU= is base64 decoded
crowdsupply.com/novena-puzzle

